
VC Aileen Lee, specific advice to female founders looking for funding - endswapper
https://techcrunch.com/2017/07/03/vc-aileen-lee-just-offered-some-very-specific-advice-to-female-founders-looking-for-funding/
======
endswapper
NB: Title edited for space.

